# studio finish skin corrector - new pro product



## Tasti_Butterfly (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey ladies. So last night I saw these on the pro site. Have any of you tried them? Will you be trying them? And I am trying to figure out which is better for my skintone. I won't be getting to opportunity to go to a Pro store so I would have to order these online. Any insight would help. Thanks girls!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: stuido finish skin corrector*

I haven't seen these.  I probably wont try them because it seems like it's _serious_ about being full coverage.  None of those colors would probably match my skin tone the way I would want it to anyway.  I wish they were available in more colors!  I'll just stick to my Studio Finish spf 35 or my MUFE palette.


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: stuido finish skin corrector*

I know, I wish they had more shades available too. But I am so interested to try these lol I am a sucker for new things haha


----------



## devin (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: stuido finish skin corrector*

yeah i saw those last night too. i will probably be getting the light green(to correct red), light peach(dark circles on fair skin), orange(dark circles on deep skin). I will look at the rest when I am Dallas next month.


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: stuido finish skin corrector*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_yeah i saw those last night too. i will probably be getting the light green(to correct red), light peach(dark circles on fair skin), orange(dark circles on deep skin). I will look at the rest when I am Dallas next month.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome girl. Thanks so much for the color references!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: stuido finish skin corrector*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_yeah i saw those last night too. i will probably be getting the light green(to correct red), light peach(dark circles on fair skin), orange(dark circles on deep skin). I will look at the rest when I am Dallas next month.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didn't see a green in the new products, do you mean the Select Cover Up green or am I missing it somewhere?


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: stuido finish skin corrector*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I didn't see a green in the new products, do you mean the Select Cover Up green or am I missing it somewhere?_

 
I think she means Blonde Ash. The description is a Pale white green.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: stuido finish skin corrector*

I got this off make up forever site. But i am sure the descriptions are similer. Casue the certain colors will counter other colors, no matter the brand

Neutral Base #0 unifies the complexion and optimizes foundation while making it last longer. 
Green Base #1 tones down diffuse redness. Ideal for skins with rosacea. 
Mauve Base #2 lights up muddy and sallow complexions. 
White Base #3 gives light complexions a porcelain look. 
Apricot Base #4 revives a tan and illuminates darker skin. 
Blue Base #5 illuminates fair skin and tones down any slight redness. 
Yellow Base #6 lightens dark complexions.


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: stuido finish skin corrector*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_I got this off make up forever site. But i am sure the descriptions are similer. Casue the certain colors will counter other colors, no matter the brand

Neutral Base #0 unifies the complexion and optimizes foundation while making it last longer. 
Green Base #1 tones down diffuse redness. Ideal for skins with rosacea. 
Mauve Base #2 lights up muddy and sallow complexions. 
White Base #3 gives light complexions a porcelain look. 
Apricot Base #4 revives a tan and illuminates darker skin. 
Blue Base #5 illuminates fair skin and tones down any slight redness. 
Yellow Base #6 lightens dark complexions. 
_

 
Thank you for that! I think it will help me pick some shades


----------



## macedout (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: stuido finish skin corrector*

i would like to get one of these for my dark circles, i am olive skinned w/lots of yellow tones, so i m guessing ochre for me, anyone else agree? input pls


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: stuido finish skin corrector*

lol, *Tasti* you've come to the rescue.. I went to the website yesterday and got interested at this one.. searched on specktra, found nothing.. 

I am going to Vancouver next month and will see if I can get any of this from the Pro Store.. I have a little discoloration I'd like to cover..


----------



## calbear (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: stuido finish skin corrector*

would love these but can't stand the high spf...darn


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: stuido finish skin corrector*

I am going to the pro store this weekend in San Fran. Will definitly let you know what I find out.


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: stuido finish skin corrector*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_lol, *Tasti* you've come to the rescue.. I went to the website yesterday and got interested at this one.. searched on specktra, found nothing.. 

I am going to Vancouver next month and will see if I can get any of this from the Pro Store.. I have a little discoloration I'd like to cover.._

 
Hehe I know.. I searched for a thread hoping to find info out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They seem interesting, can't wait to hear what people say about them.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_I am going to the pro store this weekend in San Fran. Will definitly let you know what I find out._

 
OOOooo Thanks. Please let me know what you learn about them


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: stuido finish skin corrector*

The results are in!! Message from MAC artist going over the product
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for taking the time to email us at MAC PRO Online. I am happy to assist you with our new Studio Finish Skin Corrector.

It is a specially tinted formula offering the traditional full coverage and protection of our skin shades of Studio Finish Concealer SPF 35, while providing long-lasting pro-quality concealing and colour-adjusting properties. This smooth, creamy formula dries to a natural matte finish and can be used alone or blended with other products, such as foundations. A small amount of this highly pigmented and richly emollient corrector can provide enough coverage to effectively conceal dark circles, blemishes, moles, tattoos and any skin discolouration. 

Here is a basic reference colour chart:

Deep Brown  - neutralizes uneven deeper skin tones and blue or green undertones
Terracotta ? corrects blue or green undertones in medium to dark skin tones
Caramel  - corrects blue or green undertones in medium skin tones 
Pure Orange ? can neutralize blue and black tattoo?s and neutralize blue or green undertones
Burnt Coral - can neutralize blue and black tattoo?s  and correct blue undertones in deeper skin tones
Ochre  - corrects blue or purple undertones
Blonde Ash ? corrects redness in light skin tones
Light Peach ? corrects sallow undertones in light skin tones (sallow meaning yellowish hue or complexion)

Kindest regards,

Mary-Ann
MAC Pro Online Makeup Artist


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: stuido finish skin corrector*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_The results are in!! Message from MAC artist going over the product
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for taking the time to email us at MAC PRO Online. I am happy to assist you with our new Studio Finish Skin Corrector.

It is a specially tinted formula offering the traditional full coverage and protection of our skin shades of Studio Finish Concealer SPF 35, while providing long-lasting pro-quality concealing and colour-adjusting properties. This smooth, creamy formula dries to a natural matte finish and can be used alone or blended with other products, such as foundations. A small amount of this highly pigmented and richly emollient corrector can provide enough coverage to effectively conceal dark circles, blemishes, moles, tattoos and any skin discolouration. 

Here is a basic reference colour chart:

Deep Brown  - neutralizes uneven deeper skin tones and blue or green undertones
Terracotta ? corrects blue or green undertones in medium to dark skin tones
Caramel  - corrects blue or green undertones in medium skin tones 
Pure Orange ? can neutralize blue and black tattoo?s and neutralize blue or green undertones
Burnt Coral - can neutralize blue and black tattoo?s  and correct blue undertones in deeper skin tones
Ochre  - corrects blue or purple undertones
Blonde Ash ? corrects redness in light skin tones
Light Peach ? corrects sallow undertones in light skin tones (sallow meaning yellowish hue or complexion)

Kindest regards,

Mary-Ann
MAC Pro Online Makeup Artist_

 
Thank you SO much for this MrsRjizzle!!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 18, 2008)

I so wish that I had a pro store close!  Thanks for the color references!


----------



## devin (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: stuido finish skin corrector*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tasti_Butterfly* 

 
_I think she means Blonde Ash. The description is a Pale white green._

 

that's the one. Thanks!


----------



## aeni (Aug 18, 2008)

So this is basically MAC's version of Dermacolor and MUFE's Full Cover?  Seems interesting. I wish it was waterproof.


----------



## redambition (Aug 27, 2008)

more cool stuff... i love this kind of colour corrector - i have a 4-shade red earth palette but it's not great. i'd love to try these.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: stuido finish skin corrector*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macedout* 

 
_i would like to get one of these for my dark circles, i am olive skinned w/lots of yellow tones, so i m guessing ochre for me, anyone else agree? input pls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I the same problem & I'm the same skin tone, can you guys help us with a suggestion?


----------



## Distinque (Sep 9, 2008)

*Has anyone tried the new Mac Studio Finish Skin Correctors?*

Hi everyone. I was browsing through the Mac Pro site and I noticed that they launched a new product out. It's called Mac Studio Finish Skin Correctors...

this is what the site says....

A specially tinted formula offering the traditional full coverage and protection of Studio Finish SPF 35 while providing long-lasting pro-quality concealing and colour-adjusting properties. Goes on smoothly, dries to a natural matte. Use alone or blend with other foundations. Highly pigmented and richly emollient: even a dab provides enough coverage to effectively conceal dark circles, blemishes, moles, tattoos and any skin discolouration. Available in eight skin-correcting shades. 

I was thinking about getting one to conceal my dark circles (Organic Chemistry is kicking my ass!..even after 3 hours of studying a day on it).

I just wanted to hear some thoughts on it...

Thanks


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 11, 2008)

Above post merged with existing thread on this topic.


----------



## Meryl (Sep 11, 2008)

This might be too thick for everyday use.  Unless someone has something significant they want to cover... ?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 11, 2008)

i got the green/white one at the pro store. Its small like eyeshadow! I thought it would fit in the blush palette with the face stuff!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_i got the green/white one at the pro store. Its small like eyeshadow! I thought it would fit in the blush palette with the face stuff!_

 
What do you think?  How are you using it?  I haven't had a chance to try it yet. Do tell.


----------



## Beauty11111 (Oct 15, 2010)

I’d love to try the Blonde Ash. Does anyone have an update of their experience using these, are they worth buying?


----------

